# Where to buy anubias cheap?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know a good place to buy a good about of anubias nana/ nana petite for relatively cheap?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ebay


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is your idea of "cheap?" I buy 95% of my plants from JDAquatics. He's a member.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I check JDAquatics periodically on aquabid and when I check he doesn't have what I'm looking for. I got a nana petite tonight but only one. I probably just have awful timing. 

I'm always unsure about buying from eBay. It makes me nervous for some reason. Have you ever bought the plants that come from Thiland with free shipping? It doesn't seem like they would arrive alive but apparently it's fairly successful


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes! Many, many plants. I have had maybe one out of 20+ plants melt on the month-long shipping trip. I messaged them and they sent me a free replacement!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Wait really? Seriously? Ok next chance I get I am totally buying a mass amount. Are there any plants that fare worse than others? Around what size are they?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've only ordered a ****ton of anubias. I had one barteri eyes melt, but the rest: nana, mini/petite, golden, other barteri eyes, lanceolata all came safe. They are smallish, but for me they grow fast. They have nice roots but I trim them and pick out mineral rock and attach to drift wood.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll definitely have to give it a try! I just ordered some narrow leaf java fern from Malaysia as a test before I order the things I really want. This way I won't be too heartbroken if things don't go well!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most people are not aware that a majority of the aquatic plants that come from overseas are illegally shipped. Be aware that people have reported their plants confiscated at the port of entry and/or a Customs agent showing up at their door. This is because sellers like Aquaticmagic do not obtain the necessary certificates which guarantee the plants have been inspected and are free of pests and disease; thus, they are illegal to receive. Aquaticmagic and the like often ship plants labeled as "Toys" or "Electronics" or something other than plants for just this reason. Personally, I don't think it's worth it to risk being fined or losing the $$ because my order is confiscated. 

JDAquatics is a Betta Fish member. If you contact him he will let you know if and when he will have the plants you want. Trust me, he doesn't list everything he has. ;-)


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Well that explains why they're so cheap then. How on earth do they get away with that?


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

bamaplants also has a great selection of anubias  I've never had a bad experience with them (with the exception of one of my ordered Crypts dying during shipment, but Crypts are pretty sensitive anyway).

JDaquatics as mentioned always has an amazing amount of plants as well xD you can just PM him and ask if he has what you want.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Now the plants are going to have to wait a while, but I'll more than likely pm JDAquatics when I can get more. Hopefully the Java fern I ordered from eBay comes alright and I won't order from them again


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Check if you have a local aquarium hobby club. Members often post things on a local forum they want or have too much of, and things are cheap. Also you can look at ROAK planted forums.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just got my order from singapore and I have to say I have never had a problem. Today I barely opened the box and died form the smell! the plants were completely rotten and a stinky mush. This is my first out of a handful of multiple plant orders I've had trouble with


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> I just got my order from singapore and I have to say I have never had a problem. Today I barely opened the box and died form the smell! the plants were completely rotten and a stinky mush. This is my first out of a handful of multiple plant orders I've had trouble with


It's not the plants but the illegality of receiving plants without a Phytosanitary Certificate that is the issue. Very few of those cheap plants come with such and are subject to confiscation and the recipient a fine.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My plant from Malaysia hasn't come yet but I won't be ordering another one because it's illegal. 

I haven't found a local aquarium club but I'll keep looking


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've bought anubias from JDAquatics . Spoke with him on here via pm. Got a great price on coffeefolia from him.
Don't buy overseas pants that aren't properly certified-not just because they could be taken.. but because if you get them you may introduce some nasty into your tank(s) and loose a lot more $ in dead fish/plants/contaminated equipment.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I also got a petite from @JDAquatics, and it's a really nice plant for a great price!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I did buy one petite from JD Aquatics during the last SNE and it was very healthy. When I can buy more I probably will stick to ordering from him because it's a safe, healthy bet. I may or may not also begin a collection of buce...I just got two varieties and even though they obviously haven't grown at all or fully acclimated yet I already want more.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

In my opinion, the cheapest place to buy anubias is at your LFS or LPS. You won't have to pay for shipping and prices are generally better. Only time I consider shopping online is when I can't find it locally.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I did recently buy anubias from local stores and they all melted to oblivion. I've never had this issue before and was not pleased


----------

